# Dargel vs Majek



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

I have been looking at used boats. I'm liking the 18 Majek Redfish or the 17 Dargel Skout. They look similar in pictures are they? Which would you buy? It may come down to whichever one I find. Definatly gonna stay under 100hp.


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

i would go majek. they aren't the same hull. redfish is a flat bottom and the skout has three small v's up front. skout will be a smoother dryer ride but the majek will draft less and get up in less water. both would be great boats to own just depends on your needs.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Try the 18 RFL before you buy. It really depends on your shallow water needs. I'd would probably get the dargel or more likely shallow sport ( which i did) Have ridden in a18 RFL and they will chatter your teeth and jar your bones. I don't need the boat that shallow and deal with that. The others are plenty shallow for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitty cat patrol (Feb 27, 2009)

Imo majek has poor craftsmenship I had a 01 that the floor warped in and a 06 that cracked down both stringers look at bemmboatworks.com call Matt. He has some nice flats boats to look at. I believe the 2012 demo 19 flaco is for sale aswell


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks for info


----------



## Infidel12 (Dec 29, 2010)

Majek has poor craftmenship? Gonna be a lot of people that disagree with that. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

kitty cat patrol said:


> Imo majek has poor craftsmenship I had a 01 that the floor warped in and a 06 that cracked down both stringers look at bemmboatworks.com call Matt. He has some nice flats boats to look at. I believe the 2012 demo 19 flaco is for sale aswell


are those the guys in port oconnor that build off shallow sport hulls and put their name on them?


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

The Majek RFL was built to run and fish skinny. Not take chop or be comfy, if you want a boat that does its intended job VERY well...I would say RFL. I dont think Majek's craftsmanship can be questioned...just to many old rigs floating around running just fine.

I have never run a Dargel, so cant add any input there. I know a friend of mine had one and said it was built like a tank.

Tony


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> are those the guys in port oconnor that build off shallow sport hulls and put their name on them?


nope


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Kyle 1974 said:


> are those the guys in port oconnor that build off shallow sport hulls and put their name on them?


No they are SS clones built in corpus I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm not a big Dargel fan, but come on. Anyone can see they are different then S.S. Y'all know who copy's. O.P. both boats are great.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

shallowsport is the original and king of that style boat.... these other "custom" builders that are cloning hte hull are supposed to be better? they can't even come up with an original hull design! LMAO


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Dargel will run very skinny. I have been on the 17,18,21,24 skout and they ride a little bit better but it's still a flat bottom so don't let the ride be a big factor in the purchase, they are nice boats with great layout. I think the majek cost less tho. A few months ago I was gunna get a 18 skout and it was around 35k fully loaded


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

You mean like this? I'm trying to give credit where credit is due. I don't think Dargel needs to be put in the same category with the other copy cats.


----------



## dicky78377 (Jan 19, 2012)

kitty cat patrol said:


> Imo majek has poor craftsmenship I had a 01 that the floor warped in and a 06 that cracked down both stringers look at bemmboatworks.com call Matt. He has some nice flats boats to look at. I believe the 2012 demo 19 flaco is for sale aswell


How much is it for 19 flaco? I haven't heard of these boats before. Im considering 18 foot shallow sport bahia.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

devil1824 said:


> You mean like this? I'm trying to give credit where credit is due. I don't think Dargel needs to be put in the same category with the other copy cats.


Best all around bay boat IMO, it will run kinda skinny and take you offshore but the demo at the boat show was 75k $!!!! If I had the money that's what I would get


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

He was questioning if Bemm Boatworks was a copy not Dargel.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

And if you want the 17 footer it's 10k$ cheaper than the 18 foot skout


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

999 said:


> He was questioning if Bemm Boatworks was a copy not Dargel.


Son of ah. Well, I waisted a lot of typing.:rotfl: Bemm a copy? Absolutely.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Been on a 17' Dargel plenty of times and all I can say is its a good thing we wade 90% of the time. But its not intended to keep you bone dry


----------



## 06z71 (Dec 22, 2009)

Ive been on both and both are pretty similar to each other your best bet would be to take a ride on both and see which one you like better. I used to own a Dargel Skout 170 and that boat ran and got up really really shallow, I'm sure the Majek would do the same. I like the layout of the Dargel better in regards to fishing room but thats just my two cents.


----------



## SaltyPeter (Apr 28, 2011)

I would have to go with a 115 on the Majek. I would think anything less would be a dog..


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Best all around bay boat IMO, it will run kinda skinny and take you offshore but the demo at the boat show was 75k $!!!! If I had the money that's what I would get


yeah I got a quote on a "base" 25 kat with a 300 zuki and trailer it was 56k if I remember correctly


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Majek RFL and Shoalwater Flats are more comprable performance wise than a Dargel.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

who has copied a shallow sport?  nobody has ever copied them...

Not Shallow Runner, Shoalwater, Marshall, JH, Bemm... nahhh... any others I missed? LOL


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Johnsport...


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

ooh ooh...I'll play.....

Shallowmaxx, Shallow Spot (yeah, I thought that was ballsy too), Explorer/Dargel, Fat Cat/Skinny Cat, whatever that thing was Keith Kay had at the Corpus Show last year, Shallow Stalker..........


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

pffffftttt... Shallow Spot? Are you freaking kidding? LMMFAO.... Shallow Spot :rotfl: :headknock


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Sorry thread got hijacked. In response to original question, I guess it depends on how old the particular boats/motors are that you are looking at. I've seen both come through my shop for refurb and I can tell you the older Majeks I have seen have held up pretty well over time.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Good lord...they only left out the "R" for RIPPED OFF.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Good lord...they only left out the "R" for RIPPED OFF.


I can see it coming... a really fast cat boat named BCS.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

shallowgal said:


> ooh ooh...I'll play.....
> 
> Shallowmaxx, Shallow Spot (yeah, I thought that was ballsy too), Explorer/Dargel, Fat Cat/Skinny Cat, whatever that thing was Keith Kay had at the Corpus Show last year, Shallow Stalker..........


Dont for get Flats Fisher...I had one back in the early 90's w/ a Mariner 150 MagIII. Think only about 5 were ever built though.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

shallowgal said:


> ooh ooh...I'll play.....
> 
> Shallowmaxx, Shallow Spot (yeah, I thought that was ballsy too), Explorer/Dargel, Fat Cat/Skinny Cat, whatever that thing was Keith Kay had at the Corpus Show last year, Shallow Stalker..........


Knock-offs are extremely unimpressive. They are intellectual design theft at best and criminal at worst. Unethical builders who flip a boat and make a mold on that hull should not be supported by anyone buying a boat. And it is generally true that a knockoff will never maintain any kind of resale value. So even if a buyer purchases a knockoff, they always take it in the shorts when they try to sell it...

Reputable above-board boat builders DO NOT MAKE KNOCKOFFS! What kind of reputation would New Water Boat Works, SCB, Shallowsport, Haynie, Dargel, Majek, etc. have if they resorted to stealing another builder's design and making knockoffs?


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

The Skout is not much better then the RFL for the ride wise, just think 3 tiny vee's are not going to help much in an open bay at 15-20 mph. winds...


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Not sure BM, I would think that any break point on the hull could be beneficial. 

I've personally never fished either of these boats, but have been in plenty of flat bottoms in chop. Pure flat bottom boats are jarring to say the least, and have the potential for a very wet ride.

After that I would have taken any break on the hull. Then again I've been in Aransas bay in a 24' pathfinder and gotten the snot beaten out of me too.


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

*Most Boats are Knockoffs*

Reputable above-board boat builders DO NOT MAKE KNOCKOFFS! What kind of reputation would New Water Boat Works, SCB, Shallowsport, Haynie, Dargel, Majek, etc. have if they resorted to stealing another builder's design and making knockoffs? Quote from above post.

Most boats are a knockoff from another boat manufacturer, SCB, Majek ,Transport, Gulfcoast and others are knockoffs. Most of them have modified and restructured the knockoffs to suit there designs. I own a Majek and it is a knockoff.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Number_Five said:


> Not sure BM, I would think that any break point on the hull could be beneficial.
> 
> I've personally never fished either of these boats, but have been in plenty of flat bottoms in chop. Pure flat bottom boats are jarring to say the least, and have the potential for a very wet ride.
> 
> After that I would have taken any break on the hull. Then again I've been in Aransas bay in a 24' pathfinder and gotten the snot beaten out of me too.


 ok it's just like the Illusion,yeah it has the "cat" hull but it still beats you to death IMO.Lots of others will agree.Then again i have been in a 20' FishMaster in E Matty in 25 mph. winds,its a deep V BTW,and it was a **** rough ride.So in other words you cant have it all in one boat.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree with TOOEXTREME, all boats have been done to one degree or another. But would also say there are truly blatant forgeries of reputable builders of improvements made. The most important aspect to any boat builder I would hope to be is innovation, and that is what the boat builders listed above have over everyone else.


----------



## bphunt (Dec 1, 2010)

*I Prefer Dargel*

I have had 2 Skouts 140 that would pound you to death in open bay but would get you there. Now a 210 skout I prefer the room on the Dargel over Majek but they are both good boats. Keep in mind when buying a used shallow running boat the all get used and abused no matter what the brand. I went with the Dargel due to the deck space and the price was right.


----------



## kitty cat patrol (Feb 27, 2009)

dicky78377 said:


> How much is it for 19 flaco? I haven't heard of these boats before. Im considering 18 foot shallow sport bahia.


26k. All 2012. 115 etec under 40 hrs pics on my profile


----------



## JellyFish (Jul 23, 2004)

A 17ft Dargel will get up and run as skinny as you want. It is a wet rough mofo either direction. They are built in SoTx, Donna I believe. Got one stuck once. Took out the ice chest floated off the dry spot put the ice chest back in kept going. Great boat for the money if you want SKINNY. Very few places it won't go but it will kick yo *** in bad chop. There may be better boats but it is Great boat for the Laguna Madre.


----------



## kitty cat patrol (Feb 27, 2009)

commtrd said:


> Knock-offs are extremely unimpressive. They are intellectual design theft at best and criminal at worst. Unethical builders who flip a boat and make a mold on that hull should not be supported by anyone buying a boat. And it is generally true that a knockoff will never maintain any kind of resale value. So even if a buyer purchases a knockoff, they always take it in the shorts when they try to sell it...
> 
> Reputable above-board boat builders DO NOT MAKE KNOCKOFFS! What kind of reputation would New Water Boat Works, SCB, Shallowsport, Haynie, Dargel, Majek, etc. have if they resorted to stealing another builder's design and making knockoffs?


Alota boats are knockoffs but changed in differnt ways and I bet your kayak is a knockoff aswell


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

TOOEXTREME said:


> Reputable above-board boat builders DO NOT MAKE KNOCKOFFS! What kind of reputation would New Water Boat Works, SCB, Shallowsport, Haynie, Dargel, Majek, etc. have if they resorted to stealing another builder's design and making knockoffs? Quote from above post.
> 
> Most boats are a knockoff from another boat manufacturer, SCB, Majek ,Transport, Gulfcoast and others are knockoffs. Most of them have modified and restructured the knockoffs to suit there designs. I own a Majek and it is a knockoff.


The above listed boats are not knockoffs. What any boat is involves accepted principles of laminar water flow and hydrodynamics that are the result of known physical properties. An innovative design is one that the desired characteristics of hull performance has been carefully and exhaustively studied and the characteristics which yield the performance desired are then imparted into the hull design. Sure a vee entry will help dissipate wave energy by cutting through the water more efficiently. As all other design implementations, these hull features act on and in water in known fashion. So that all hulls do incorporate different combinations of these features according to their design.

This is quite different from turning a Shallowsport 18 over, waxing it up, and making a mold of that hull. Or a SCB, or whatever. The fact is that is a theft of intellectual property. Just like bootlegged software, music, trading systems, or anything else. It is wrong.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

kitty cat patrol said:


> Alota boats are knockoffs but changed in differnt ways and I bet your kayak is a knockoff aswell


Don't own a kayak. My Shallowsport 15 Classic is not a knockoff. It is not an Ibis or a Recon but it **** sure is NOT A KNOCKOFF.


----------



## kitty cat patrol (Feb 27, 2009)

commtrd said:


> Don't own a kayak. My Shallowsport 15 Classic is not a knockoff. It is not an Ibis or a Recon but it **** sure is NOT A KNOCKOFF.


I agree lol. But my (knockoff) 19 was affordable nice and can run/float any where your ss or kayak can.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

LOL....how threads get so off base. I think both boats are very close in ride and quality. Both will run shallow, get you wet, and pound the chit out of you. One thing is for sure...I have owned two majeks and they may lack quite a few things compared to some boats, but quality in craftsmanship is for sure not one of them.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep funny. Sorry I mentioned shallow sport. But unless you need ultra shallow I'd look at shallow sport type hull in addition to the dargel. If he chooses to go with a knock off, then that's between him and his God. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

I have started something here. Wow. 
Well since I have started it what about this one.
http://txeastbayboats.com/index.php
Anybody know anything about them? They look pretty cool. Not sure what the price is on them I am sure there over my budget but I can look. Any thoughts?


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Man there are some GREAT boats on the classified ads on this site. There is a shallow sport scooter on there now that looks just like what you're looking for.

If I were looking for a boat...I'd be checking out the stuff on here first...just my .02

Five


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

I have been watching. I missed out on the 18 Majek last friday cause I was out of town. I want something with a little side on it. Not really looking at scooters with no side at all. Trust me I have been watching close. Just waiting for the right one in my price range.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Don't discount the no sides. I thought the same for a while. With a low sides boat, stuff will still blow out and you will stub your foot on the side and that is the only times I have come close to falling out. With my no sides SS (oh my, gasp, I said SS) I feel like the boat is roomier at my feet and I can move around the deck much easier and therefore feel more secure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Flat's Hunter said:


> Don't discount the no sides. I thought the same for a while. With a low sides boat, stuff will still blow out and you will stub your foot on the side and that is the only times I have come close to falling out. With my no sides SS (oh my, gasp, I said SS) I feel like the boat is roomier at my feet and I can move around the deck much easier and therefore feel more secure
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am just not sure about that. I have a friend who has a Tran Scooter and its cool but too small for me. I guess it would be easier to clean also.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

The SS 18 classic no sides feels like a much bigger boat to me. Just saying its something to be open minded about. I was and turned out I really loved it. Or you can get it with low sides. Right now I would never buy a RFL. The SS does what I need and is IMO much smoother. The RFL is slightly shallower, but dam, the ride is way worse IMO and we are talking an inch shallower. Not worth it to me. I don't need that inch 99.9999999% of the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

shallowgal said:


> ooh ooh...I'll play.....
> 
> Shallowmaxx, Shallow Spot (yeah, I thought that was ballsy too), Explorer/Dargel, Fat Cat/Skinny Cat, whatever that thing was Keith Kay had at the Corpus Show last year, Shallow Stalker..........


Dargel never has and never will build a "copy" of the shallow sport design. We believe that what we do build works quite well and so do our customers that have been dedicated to them over the 75 years we have been in business.

The minute we bought out Explorer we destroyed the mold of the copy of our 136 Skooter that they had and we also offered the two shallow sport style hull molds back to Shallow Sport to get them off the market at the price we bought them from Explorer.

I just thought a little clarification was needed. One of the things we were very clear about in our purchase of Explorer was that we would not continue to build those two models. We have turned down numerous offers to build them over the last 2 years and sold quite a few Dargels because of it.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Now thats integrity. I have never had the chance to run a dargel, but they look like good boats, and it looks like they are run by great people

By the way dargel makes a no sides 19 footer I think it is. Saw one for sell awhile back and looked pretty good



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Yes I like them. Thats the one I am looking for I think. The 17 Skout. I think that is what I am looking for. I read they are a little wet but its only a 17' and basicly a flat bottom so its to be expected. Is the warranty on the floor transferable on a used boat? While Dargel is here just thought I would ask that.


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

CaptainHebert said:


> Yes I like them. Thats the one I am looking for I think. The 17 Skout. I think that is what I am looking for. I read they are a little wet but its only a 17' and basicly a flat bottom so its to be expected. Is the warranty on the floor transferable on a used boat? While Dargel is here just thought I would ask that.


The warranty on the product that we use in the floor became transferable in the 2007-2008 year models and after. Since we started using his product in 1998 we have had 0 claims on that warranty. It is a great product.

I'll keep an eye out for a used 170 or 186 Skout for you. Hopefully we can get you in one before our annual owner's tournament and appreciation banquet on June 29th and 30th on South Padre. I would love to see you there. This year we are giving away a 136 Dargel Skooter for our 75 year celebration with a 50hp ETEC on it.


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

I would wait for a used SS 18' to come available if I was you....you could run it for a few years and then probably sell it for what you bought it for.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Explorer/Dargel was referring to the Flatsmaster model on the Explorer by Dargel website.

And we didnt feel the need to buy a couple of knockoff molds of our own product from you, which you offered to us AFTER you put them up for sale on Craigslist.

I can promise you Shallow Sport would never put a mold of your or anyone else's product up for sale so some competitor can start building knockoffs.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

shallowgal said:


> Explorer/Dargel was referring to the Flatsmaster model on the Explorer by Dargel website.


you mean you didn't want to buy your knockoff so they'd quit making and selling them? and is it really a knockoff of yours, I mean the quadrahedral hull and double tunnel might not be as nice as yours... LOL

BTW, I love the Dargel Kat... awesome boat and videos you have.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> you mean you didn't want to buy your knockoff so they'd quit making and selling them? and is it really a knockoff of yours, I mean the quadrahedral hull and double tunnel might not be as nice as yours... LOL


Like how a copy of a copy isn't as sharp?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Flat's Hunter said:


> Like how a copy of a copy isn't as sharp?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yuuup... I can never get a dollar bill to come out like the real thing...


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

shallowgal said:


> Explorer/Dargel was referring to the Flatsmaster model on the Explorer by Dargel website.
> 
> And we didnt feel the need to buy a couple of knockoff molds of our own product from you, which you offered to us AFTER you put them up for sale on Craigslist.
> 
> I can promise you Shallow Sport would never put a mold of your or anyone else's product up for sale so some competitor can start building knockoffs.


Ouch


----------



## texedd (Mar 25, 2008)

RFL might be rough, but having owned one and an Illusion i really think it is blown out of proportion by weekend warriors who wont/dont fish unless it is an ice-cream day or they dotn know their way around enough to run shorelines.

Majek bad craftmanship--talk about knock-offs??? a lot of people have tried to copy that RFL hull and they cannot keep them together..Majek boats will not fall apart

My best friend has a 210 Dargel Skout--i have run it with him and alone---very shallow, planes shallow, but has no rake at all and is the wettest SOB i have ever been in. 

Majek might thump you, but they are dry


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I may buy the mold and call it a Hallow Port


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Ok Ok, I really didnt mean to start anything. 

I'll revert back to my original response to the question asked,

if you find a good used SS, Dargel, or Majek you'll probably be in good shape as long as the motor was well taken care of.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Majek, hands down! I have fished on both, I owned a 17 ft Dargel Skout and couldn't wait to get rid of it. It is the wettest riding boat I have ever been on. The hatches on them suck, the gel coat on the floor wore bad after 6 months of fishing. It'll run skinny, but don't plan on getting anywhere in a hurry. Top speed on mine with a 4-blade prop was around 34mph solo. The only good thing about a Dargel compared to a Majek is when you stick it. The tri-hull in the Dargel allow you to move it around easier when you have to get out and push. The Majek's flat-bottom creates a suction on bottom and are extremely difficult to un-stick. Go with the Majek, resale value on the Majek is much better than on a Dargel as well.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

shallowgal said:


> Explorer/Dargel was referring to the Flatsmaster model on the Explorer by Dargel website.
> 
> And we didnt feel the need to buy a couple of knockoff molds of our own product from you, which you offered to us AFTER you put them up for sale on Craigslist.
> 
> I can promise you Shallow Sport would never put a mold of your or anyone else's product up for sale so some competitor can start building knockoffs.


If I was Dargel I'd give them away.

I've always wondered where the false entitlement comes from. What a joke.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Flat's Hunter said:


> The SS 18 classic no sides feels like a much bigger boat to me. Just saying its something to be open minded about. I was and turned out I really loved it. Or you can get it with low sides. Right now I would never buy a RFL. The SS does what I need and is IMO much smoother. The RFL is slightly shallower, but dam, the ride is way worse IMO and we are talking an inch shallower. Not worth it to me. I don't need that inch 99.9999999% of the time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





TEXASBACKWATER said:


> I would wait for a used SS 18' to come available if I was you....you could run it for a few years and then probably sell it for what you bought it for.


I'm a Gulf Coast owner and when the time comes to get another boat I'll be looking real hard at a SS (or another GC). I fish with a neighbor who has one and we swap who's boat we go out on. When it's snotty out we almost always go out in the GC but the SS isn't too shabby...I am very impressed with the ride of a SS. That said, it can get you wet.

.


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

shallowgal said:


> Explorer/Dargel was referring to the Flatsmaster model on the Explorer by Dargel website.
> 
> And we didnt feel the need to buy a couple of knockoff molds of our own product from you, which you offered to us AFTER you put them up for sale on Craigslist.
> 
> I can promise you Shallow Sport would never put a mold of your or anyone else's product up for sale so some competitor can start building knockoffs.


Again, the story gets twisted to make your original statement look correct. The molds were offered to shallow sport months BEFORE we had them in our possesion and you said you were interested. They were only listed for sale after you tried to low ball us when all we were trying to get was what we had in them. I really could care less about the mold it can sit out back and wither away. It was just a matter of principle.

The real question is if it is a proprietary design why do you not go after the builders out there that "copy" them? There is protection against boat builders hull designs being copied. Are there people out there that a legally entitled to build the same design?

As far as the Explorer website, I have not updated it since we originally got it up and running after we bought them out and I really do need to get those pics and info off of there. They are not a good representation of the product we build.

Gotta go, I've got boats to build!


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

shallowgal said:


> Ok Ok, I really didnt mean to start anything.
> 
> I'll revert back to my original response to the question asked,
> 
> if you find a good used SS, Dargel, or Majek you'll probably be in good shape as long as the motor was well taken care of.


I would be happy to agree with this. All three of these boats have been around a long time and are well constructed.

Make sure you get take the boat to a good service center to have the boat and motor inspected before purchasing it. I can not tell you how many people in the last two years that I have had come in that wished they would have gotten the boat inspected first.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Dargel said:


> The real question is if it is a proprietary design why do you not go after the builders out there that "copy" them? There is protection against boat builders hull designs being copied. Are there people out there that a legally entitled to build the same design?
> 
> !


The vast majority of the people that are stealing boats designs are building how many boats a year? 10? 20? how much profit are they clearing?

where will the money come from if someone like shallowsport or majek sue them? why sue someone that is building knock off boats if you can't even recoup enough money to pay for legal fees? how are they supposed to sue someone that really has nothing to go after, except a couple of molds?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> The vast majority of the people that are stealing boats designs are building how many boats a year? 10? 20? how much profit are they clearing?
> 
> where will the money come from if someone like shallowsport or majek sue them? why sue someone that is building knock off boats if you can't even recoup enough money to pay for legal fees? how are they supposed to sue someone that really has nothing to go after, except a couple of molds?


Dargel might be worth going after now, owning a couple of knock off molds of SS. 

Just poking fun....

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> Can't we all just get along?


get along, when it comes to who makes the best boat?

you shut your mouth!!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl:

on a serious note, I don't think merely being in possession of a knocked off mold is against the law. I think they could even build a boat off the mold, as long as they didn't make profit by it and be OK. The money in these patent lawsuits is all from damages, so not only do you have to prove they stole your design, you also have to show damages (lost sales) from the patent or copyright theft.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

it's Firday, ready for womanized lumber tonight!


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> Dargel might be worth going after now, owning a couple of knock off molds of SS.
> 
> Just poking fun....
> 
> Can't we all just get along?


LOL!

Nuff said.

I hope everybody has a great weekend and if you are down in the RGV come and see us at the ALL VALLEY BOAT SHOW at the McAllen Convention Center.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

What law says you cant copy the hull. I don't think the SS molds are patented are they. Even if they were the patent would be up on the old style hull. I mean we have generic drug companies selling cheap drugs left and right and everyone loves that

I don't see coke or dr pepper suing heb brand coke or dr pepper, Or dr thunder or all the others. 
They are the same type of thing but everyone knows they aren't as good

The only hull I know that is patented is the flats cat and their 20 years should be up soon if not already. I guess if it's really as good as they say we should start seeing knocks offs everywhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Flat's Hunter said:


> What law says you cant copy the hull. I don't think the SS molds are patented are they. Even if they were the patent would be up on the old style hull. I mean we have generic drug companies selling cheap drugs left and right and everyone loves that
> 
> I don't see coke or dr pepper suing heb brand coke or dr pepper, Or dr thunder or all the others.
> They are the same type of thing but everyone knows they aren't as good
> ...


it doesn't matter if it has a patent... it's called prior art, and if someone steals your idea for profit, they can be sued.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Flat's Hunter said:


> What law says you cant copy the hull.


Example: http://desperadoboats.com/desperadoboatbrochure22.pdf

*Protected Design DVH0306*

http://www.copyright.gov/title17/92chap13.html#1301

Some boats in this list: http://www.copyright.gov/vessels/list/index.html -- Grady White, Freeman, Scout, Majek etc....

Majek: Majek 226 Illusion Shallow Water/Flats Recreational Fishing Boat John Majek III & James Majek John Majek III & James Majek DVH 0340


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the education. That's interesting. Didn't known you can copy right a design. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I think the desperado was given a copyright so that noone would be stupid enough to try to copy it... POS.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I think the desperado was given a copyright so that noone would be stupid enough to try to copy it... POS.


Haha


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

dats right.. I'd sure their arse.  I know a good lawyer, he's working on a carnival accident right now but got time.


----------

